# GPU Upgrade with 600w PSU



## impure2k9 (Sep 12, 2019)

So basicly i wanna upgrade my GPU and get the 5700 XT Red Devil but don't know if my PSU can handle it...

My PC:
_Ryzen 5 2600X
Gigabyte B450M-DS3H
Sapphire RX 480 4GB Nitro+
16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000Mhz
120GB Kingston HyperX Fury
1 TB Western Digital Blue
PSU:_ *Cooler Master B-600 V2*

If it's not enough i was looking for something like the *BitFenix Whisper 650w, Thermaltake Toughpower GF1 650w *or maybe *Corsair RM650x.*


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Sep 12, 2019)

The minimum PSU for that 5700XT is 700w.

Going to have to think 800w PSU.
Seasonic FOCUS Plus  850W is one to consider. Or something of this quality and wattage.


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 12, 2019)

Power wise, it's more than enough. I don't know if that unit you have is a good one though. My initial thoughts are that it's not a good unit, but you should still be able to run it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 12, 2019)

Id go with a seasonic or Superflower based unit tbf.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Sep 12, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Id go with a seasonic or Superflower based unit tbf.



Do you think I went to high on the wattage there? Maybe 850w is a little too much. Dang card is 375w lol.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 12, 2019)

700-850 is good. High quality units are tbf underrated.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 12, 2019)

TPU's review for the Red Devil recommends a 550 watt power supply.



			
				W1zzard said:
			
		

> Recommended PSU: 550 W











						PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil Review
					

The PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil is overclocked out of the box and uses a massive triple-slot, triple-fan cooler that delivers outstanding noise levels. It's actually the quietest Radeon card we ever tested, and quieter than all NVIDIA RTX cards except for one custom-design.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Sep 12, 2019)

That one I suggested is around 160 bucks. That's about what I paid for mine like 10 years ago, but that one is titanium series. They have a gold series for less. Depends on the efficiency impure2k9 is looking for. I for one wouldn't do 650w on anything less than platinum.



biffzinker said:


> TPU's review for the Red Devil recommends a 550 watt power supply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I seen that. But your using 460w on that PSU, gonna run hotter than a higher wattage PSU. But yea I suppose a 650w could run it....


----------



## The Egg (Sep 12, 2019)

PSU recommendations from hardware makers typically assume a worst-case scenario (a low-quality PSU, high power usage elsewhere), and go high on the wattage recommendation to be safe.  Even among 5700 XT board partner cards, you can find anything from 550 to 700w listed.  Thing is, they don't know what's in the rest of your system, or whether you're OC'ing (which drives up power usage dramatically).

I'm not familiar with that particular Cooler Master PSU, but if you're at stock clocks elsewhere, I'd say you should be okay.  An online PSU calculator recommends roughly 509w for that setup with a 5700 XT, which is roughly the same as what will be recommended for my system after the 5700 XT arrives next week (it's the Gigabyte 3-fan model, which recommends 600W for what it's worth).  I'll be running it on a several year old Seasonic S12II 620w.

If you're concerned with having ~15% above recommended and you've got the cash, there's certainly no harm in getting something better.  I've had great experiences with Seasonic, decent with Corsair, and exceptionally poor with Thermaltake.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Sep 12, 2019)

It's straight up a waste of money to spend over US$100 to get just 50 watts of extra power. That's hardly an upgrade. Make it worthwhile by aiming for 700W or 800W and give yourself a comfortable margin to work with.


----------



## unluckymsk (Sep 12, 2019)

I can recommend you 
*GIGABYTE GP-G750H*

It's super great PSU with really good components inside. you can check big article about him here (with google translate) https://ru.gecid.com/power/gigabyte_gp-g750h/?s=all

I used it with OC'd 1080 ti (330-340W in full load), now im using it with 2070 Super Oc'd (250-260 w full load). It's completely silent and have really good japanese components inside


----------



## looniam (Sep 12, 2019)

impure2k9 said:


> So basicly i wanna upgrade my GPU and get the 5700 XT Red Devil but don't know if my PSU can handle it...
> 
> My PC:
> _Ryzen 5 2600X
> ...


thats a budget PSU (cheap caps!)




__





						Cooler Master B600 ver.2 - -The_Mask- - Userreviews -  Tweakers
					






					tweakers.net
				



and it only has one 6/8 pin pci-e cable? - i would avoid adapters w/that unit.

those you listed are all CWT and not bad, better than what you have. but as others have suggested, look for better, if the budget allows.

650 watts is plenty of any mid range rig as listed. in my personal testing, gaming is about ~50-60% of the max load of the components. though its not about you getting _moar power_ but a better quality unit also.


----------



## IceScreamer (Sep 12, 2019)

impure2k9 said:


> So basicly i wanna upgrade my GPU and get the 5700 XT Red Devil but don't know if my PSU can handle it...
> 
> My PC:
> _Ryzen 5 2600X
> ...


Out of those listed get the BItfenix Whisper 650W. It is a great unit as far as I saw and was considering the 550W version for myself.


----------



## impure2k9 (Sep 12, 2019)

After reading reviews on several sites and reading you guys I got my eyes on some PSUs but still some help on deciding based on the price

(Prices here in Spain)
EVGA Supernova G3 750W 136€
EVGA Supernova G2 750W 124€
Seasonic Focus+ 750W 129€
Seasonic Focus+ 650W 118€
Corsair RM750X V2 124€
Corsair RM650X 121€
Corsair TX850M 109€
Corsair TX750M 97€


----------



## bonehead123 (Sep 12, 2019)

"Scotty...we need moar powr NOW" - Captain James T. Kirk

Better to have it & not *need* it than need it & *not* have it, within reason of course 

I'd rather go a little over what the calcs say and be comfortable knowing that I have whatever it takes, regardless of what the so-called "requirements" say.......

And yes, go for a solid, well known brand like Seasonic, EVGA or Corsair, all of which I can vouch for from the past 10 years or so of reliability, longevity, and high-quality performance....


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 12, 2019)

@impure2k9 you honestly don't need more than 500W for your current setup and unless you're planning on getting some super high-power setup soon, you should really find any decent PSU within 500W-600W. Try to find any model from Seasonic (Focus 550) or Corsair RM550 and it should be more than enough for your whole system (including new card)

Cooler Master also has the V550 which should be good as well. It is a much better unit than what you have now.


----------



## looniam (Sep 12, 2019)

impure2k9 said:


> After reading reviews on several sites and reading you guys I got my eyes on some PSUs but still some help on deciding based on the price
> 
> (Prices here in Spain)
> EVGA Supernova G3 750W 136€
> ...


seasonic focus+ hands down. those G2s run in second - G3s really but their fans are louder. however, the G2s are larger if space is an issue.

on second thought, i believe, rather heard on several forums, EVGA's customer service in the EU sorta blows chunks.


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 12, 2019)

Just out of curiosity since I don't see these 2 suggested anywhere.

Be Quiet! or FSP 'BQ has FSP inside generally' is not a thing/available in the US or just not really known?

Where I live those 2 are fairly reputable and often suggested for both budget and more expensive builds since they offer a wide range of PSUs.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 12, 2019)

Sithaer said:


> Be Quiet!



My previous PSU was a be quiet but since an upgrade recently I bought a Seasonic which comes with a 10 year warranty, be quiet is good and they are really quiet but they come with just 5 years warranty.


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 12, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> My previous PSU was a be quiet but since an upgrade recently I bought a Seasonic which comes with a 10 year warranty, be quiet is good and they are really quiet but they come with just 5 years warranty.



I see,I'm not exactly sure how the warranty works here but after checking the shop where I usually buy my PC parts,they do not offer more than 5 years on any PSU even if its a high end Seasonic.
My current Cooler Master has 5 years too,similar priced/range Seasonics also have 3-5.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 12, 2019)

800w psu for a 5700xt.... lolol.

It's like the blind leading the blind here..

A quality 650w unit is plenty for that card and your cpu overclocked using ambient means. This wattage allows for headroom and quiet operations. Dont believe the hype about more wattage.



impure2k9 said:


> Seasonic Focus+ 650W 118€


This would be my choice



ShrimpBrime said:


> I for one wouldn't do 650w on anything less than platinum.


do tell what the efficiency rating has to do with the wattage chosen, please....


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Sep 12, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> 800w psu for a 5700xt.... lolol.
> 
> It's like the blind leading the blind here..
> 
> ...



Corrected my statement.


----------



## 64K (Sep 12, 2019)

600 watts is fine as long as it's a quality PSU.

The card uses around 260 watts average gaming:







and even Peak Gaming wattage is around 265 watts.









						PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil Review
					

The PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil is overclocked out of the box and uses a massive triple-slot, triple-fan cooler that delivers outstanding noise levels. It's actually the quietest Radeon card we ever tested, and quieter than all NVIDIA RTX cards except for one custom-design.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 12, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Corrected my statement.


Its nothing really. Just tired of misinformation (or overbuying in this case) is all. 

Hopefully the OP can save a bit of cash now with a properly sized unit.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Sep 12, 2019)

I was about to say the same as EarthDog. People saying you need an 800w PSU for a single GPU system ... LOOOOOOOOL /insert GIF here.

650w is pretty much enough for ANY single card system on a main stream platform without crazy overclocks. It’s not as if he’s running a 2080 Ti and a 9980XE...

I would lean towards something other than the units you originally posted, OP. I’ve always been a fan of the EVGA units, but their fan profile annoys the hell out of me. “Silent mode” is silent, until the fan ramps to 100% every 10 minutes or so as it starts to panic about overheating, and then settles back to 0% once cool again.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Sep 12, 2019)

Power supplies recommendation threads are always blown out of proportion by people believes that a higher wattage unite is always better  Remeamber that power supplies reach their peak efficiency at 50% load. 

A quality 650w unite is more than enough for most high end single GPU systems, why ?  Because they mostly consume about 300-400 watts which set on the peak efficiency zone of a 650w power supplies, perfect if you want to get the most effecincy out of your power supply.

Out of the PSUs you've listed I would recommend EVGA G3 650w Or FOCUS GOLD 650w. You can't go wrong with either of these. One last thing, is the corsair RMx 650w you've mentioned the 2018 model ?
If so then add it to the list of my recommendations cause it houses a larger 135mm fan, scored very well in reviews,  and is considered among the quietest power supplies today


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 12, 2019)

I look at future upgrades and psu is the last thing I upgrade besides a case, so i get one with a rating within my bank roll range. My psu is now 5 years old, it will last probably another 7-10 years before an upgrade is needed for that.


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> I was about to say the same as EarthDog. People saying you need an 800w PSU for a single GPU system ... LOOOOOOOOL /insert GIF here.
> 
> 650w is pretty much enough for ANY single card system on a main stream platform without crazy overclocks. It’s not as if he’s running a 2080 Ti and a 9980XE...
> 
> I would lean towards something other than the units you originally posted, OP. I’ve always been a fan of the EVGA units, but their fan profile annoys the hell out of me. “Silent mode” is silent, until the fan ramps to 100% every 10 minutes or so as it starts to panic about overheating, and then settles back to 0% once cool again.



This.  EVGA gets another +1 from me as well as most of my systems run with their PSUs.

Yes do buy slightly more than you need by all means but you certainly don't need to run a 850w unit or so with any single card as @TheMadDutchDude says   If you have a 7980XE or Threadripper, well that's another story  

I have a 1600w unit in reserve, but that's for something truly stupid which I can't wait to build  

In opinion on your PSU..  It would probably be just fine, but I'm not sure I'd recommend a Coolmaster PSU to anyone but that is my personal choice.  I've been helping a friend at work for her gaming system, with modestly giving her options that might cost a few quid more but would ultimately make a better rig in my opinion.  Just make sure when you buy the card, you go with a at least a B tier PSU if not an A unit and then enjoy your rig   After all, isn't that what we all want to do ultimately?  If you look at the chart that @64K put up, the difference between the 580 (slightly higher but closest too your current card) and the 5700XT is only 50 to 60w before overclocking..  Even then the 5700XT is only taking 260w..  For a 600w unit, it's nothing


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 13, 2019)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Power supplies recommendation threads are always blown out of proportion by people believes that a higher wattage unite is always better  Remeamber that power supplies reach their peak efficiency at 50% load.
> 
> A quality 650w unite is more than enough for most high end single GPU systems, why ?  Because they mostly consume about 300-400 watts which set on the peak efficiency zone of a 650w power supplies, perfect if you want to get the most effecincy out of your power supply.
> 
> ...


also worth adding is that even though around 50% is the most efficient, the difference between 50% and 100% load is at maximum, 3% (for 80 plus bronze and up) certified unit. Since we dont run psus at 100% (but can with a quality unit), 75% is often around 1% difference.

In other words, not worth the cost of sizing a psu for 50% imo. Why I'd buy a 750W unit when a 550W unit can do it with headroom and offer quiet operations, I dont know. The efficiency difference will never be made up. Noise is about the only reason, but most of these units you cant hear when they spin up anyway.


----------



## dirtyferret (Sep 13, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> also worth adding is that even though around 50% is the most efficient, the difference between 50% and 100% load is at maximum, 3% (for 80 plus bronze and up) certified unit. Since we dont run psus at 100% (but can with a quality unit), 75% is often around 1% difference.
> 
> In other words, not worth the cost of sizing a psu for 50% imo. Why I'd buy a 750W unit when a 550W unit can do it with headroom and offer quiet operations, I dont know. The efficiency difference will never be made up. Noise is about the only reason, but most of these units you cant hear when they spin up anyway.



I remember years ago on the tom's hardware forums all these PSU fan boys were pushing XFX 750w units (because they were built with the seasonic secret sauce ) to anyone looking for PSU advice even when the build would be pulling 275w max because you had to "future proof" your PSU and you can't skip on the PSU so it has to be seasonic.

Then when toms would run their "build your best $500,$750, $1000, etc., PC contests; the exact same people were all placing Corsair CX 500w units into their builds (the exact same units they would be ragging on in the forums)


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 13, 2019)

I personally would stick with what you have if it's working unless your current PSU is just getting old. 600 solid watts is plenty enough for most people.

If it is the case that you want to get a new unit that will hold up, just to get up-to-date (sometimes it's good to have an old spare around) ~650w should be plenty to give you some efficiency headroom. Any more than that is probably approaching overkill. Gone are the days of dual GPUs... and in a few years 650w will still be enough for pretty much any CPU/GPU combo you're likely to want.

The only one you listed that I can speak for is the rm650x. The 2018 model is CWT but it is one of their good ones. It's a nice quiet unit. In cable caps are pretty substantial, though, for what that's worth. Not as easy to work with as say, the bitfenix. Value isn't the best either. I bought it because a couple of others I tried were causing interference with my guitar plugged into my PC.

If you want a solid, well-priced PSU Seasonic has the focus gold.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Sep 13, 2019)

impure2k9 said:


> So basicly i wanna upgrade my GPU and get the 5700 XT Red Devil but don't know if my PSU can handle it...
> 
> My PC:
> _Ryzen 5 2600X
> ...


I suggest you rather get 2060super/2070 which are the same both price and performance-wise (after an OC at least) and significantly lighter on the power requirements meaning your current PSu will certainly suffice...


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Sep 13, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> I bought it because a couple of others I tried were causing interference with my guitar plugged into my PC.


With the rm650x you aint getting any interference anymore ?


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 13, 2019)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> With the rm650x you aint getting any interference anymore ?


Weird but true. I went through 3 different, new units. All of them had some form of whine. And for whatever reason the USB interface picked it up. And then when I sat near with the build on the floor and my guitar plugged in the pickups would grab it too. I went through everything... and by that I mean I was fighting this for a solid couple of months... even changed the outlet! All kinds of fancy ground lifts, moving stuff around in the house, balanced signals... suffice to say I tried everything. Multiple factors involved... all I really know is the source was somewhere in that case. Other parts went, too... but the PSU seemed to be the main cause.

The rm650x is marketed as being built for silence. How much design mitigation they implement for whine and interference, I don't know but I can say my unit literally makes no sound... most PSUs have at least a faint ring if you put your ear right up.

Now, if I have the guitar right next to the case the pickups will whine, but that's normal. Guitar pickups are influenced by basically anything that runs on electromagnetism... such as PC fan motors. But it has to be directly next to the case to really be audible through the guitar - the field generated is short and weak. Before was something different... I could be anywhere else in the room... and the guitar was only part of it. The interference came through the speakers constantly, immediately after powering on.

Grain of salt... it was a freak thing. Pretty spooky considering it was a USB interface that the noise traveled to/from. Unless there's some convoluted A/D-D/A process happening where it gets baked into the digital signal, I wouldn't think it was possible. How does interference travel through a USB cable and then show up as noise after being converted to analog on the output side? I mean, it's born as a digital signal. Unless somehow the interface itself was picking up the interference another way. Didn't seem like moving the box away from the computer helped. Nor did moving the computer to different rooms... or different buildings, even. Seemed like nobody could figure out HOW it could be possible for a USB audio interface to produce noise only when hooked up to that particular machine. Nothing in there should be able to do that and still have things work at all. I still suspect the mobo was involved... some odd susceptibility of the USB power bus, as unlikely as it seems that USB could ever transfer anything manifesting as analog noise - you'd figure it would just drop out or not work properly.

I got tired of playing with it. To this day, none of it makes sense. It just ended up being easier to pick up a PSU without that interference in the first place. Very odd... only ever heard of that happening on USB interfaces hooked up to laptops taking AC from the wall. And yet a PSU swap did make it go away. I just wonder how it was coming through in the first place.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 13, 2019)

You have 46 Amps on a single line. It's enough for a 5700 XT.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Sep 13, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Weird but true. I went through 3 different, new units. All of them had some form of whine. And for whatever reason the USB interface picked it up. And then when I sat near with the build on the floor and my guitar plugged in the pickups would grab it too. I went through everything... and by that I mean I was fighting this for a solid couple of months... even changed the outlet! All kinds of fancy ground lifts, moving stuff around in the house, balanced signals... suffice to say I tried everything. Multiple factors involved... all I really know is the source was somewhere in that case. Other parts went, too... but the PSU seemed to be the main cause.
> 
> The rm650x is marketed as being built for silence. How much design mitigation they impliment for whine and interference, I don't know but I can say my unit literally makes no sound... most PSUs have at least a faint ring if you put your ear right up.
> 
> ...


Must have been a nightmare, glad you found the source of the issue and fixed it


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 13, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> The minimum PSU for that 5700XT is 700w.
> 
> Going to have to think 800w PSU.
> Seasonic FOCUS Plus  850W is one to consider. Or something of this quality and wattage.


850W for one 225W TDP GPU? You must be joking.

I'm running Radeon R9 290 Crossfire with Focus+ 750W and these cards consume "a little more" power than a 5700 XT. If RX 5700 series would support Crossfire, a 850W PSU could run three cards without problems, four if undervolted.


But I'd replace that Cooler Master low-tier PSU immediately.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 14, 2019)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Must have been a nightmare, glad you found the source of the issue and fixed it


Oh man... that is an understatement. It was killing me... a simple little thing that usually either works completely or just _doesn't_, was behaving completely outside of my, or seemingly anyone else's reality. It was creepy! Like I had been cursed. Had trouble finding any other cases... and what I did find, it's either that I'm unsure if they were actually describing the same thing, or that it was found to be something I already ruled-out. I was as rigorous as possible. I reached out to every credible source of information possible to make sure I wasn't inadvertently ruling out a more likely cause. I went in logical sequence through every variable on an individual basis. And then, once I did that and largely came up empty, I went to great lengths in order to methodically test every possible, usable combination of all of those variables. There was no explanation left other than that somehow, my machine specifically was causing noise to be produced by a USB audio device... even though that box is taking a signal that had only ever been digital before converting it to analog after passing down the USB data bus. Everyone's first assumption would be there's no way for interference to make it there as noise... USB doesn't work that way. I'm sure the real explanation has a whole lot more to it than that, but I found it to be the only vector left open, so there wasn't nothing to it!

My best guess is that somehow the power bus acted on it in such a way that it interfered with the analog output section of the audio interface. And somehow the interaction with the PSU and that bus was bringing it to do that. It was not unique to just that one interface, by the way. Any USB audio device on any USB port on that machine would react just the same... with strange noise coming through the speakers on startup... on the output side, too. As in, I could have nothing hooked up to the inputs and have them muted, but the noise wouldn't change. It was completely static... always coming through the speakers.

Who really knows... you just run out of stuff to test after several weeks of hitting it daily. It really became like a second job - I spent a lot of time diligently tinkering, reading, and ruminating, just trying to figure out a rational cause for it and looking at all known possible causes. I would come home from work every day and try different things, putting in an hour minimum each time, before retiring in frustration and drowning-out my sorrows.

Still... it's almost like people didn't believe what I had painstakingly isolated it as being... sending me through steps I already did or saying it's something that honestly did make more sense than the reality... but then the ways of dealing with THOSE issues didn't work for mine. I lost more time to that than anything I came up with on my own. And I had plenty of time to think of things to try! I don't exactly blame them. A few very smart people stepped up to try and help. I even went to manufacturers, just to see if it had ever been documented. Always the same stories. If it was me, I would have thought the same things. I DID think the same things... until I started trying to test those ideas and began to realize that I was in the twilight zone. It was like some sort of conspiracy.

By the end of it I had pretty much built a whole new machine... granted a better one, but that was what the process lead to. It was just crazy. Many different things would alter the noise, but only finding the right PSU made it go away. Again, I think that proves it can't only be the PSU to blame... in sort of a roundabout way.

Can't make this stuff up. But yes, I am just glad it's over, thank you


----------

